

I am not the 99%, and whether or not you are is your decision - mjijackson
http://the53.tumblr.com/post/11308741323/this-ones-going-to-go-a-long-way

======
terrywilcox
Projecting your life upon others is remarkably naive.

He ignores the students who have to drop out and take care of the family when
a parent gets sick or dies. He ignores the students who get sick or battle
addictions or have mental health issues.

He ignores the parents who can't afford health care for their kids. The
parents who have to cope with losing a spouse or a child. The parents who have
to care for their aged parents.

When you're young, you don't tend to think about how close you are to losing
everything. You don't think about how a car accident or a fire or cancer could
completely derail your life and leave you with a debt that you can't manage.

He appears to have no empathy for people who lost everything by doing the safe
thing: buying a house, working a job, and living the dream.

He also appears to not hold Wall Street up to the same standard as the 99%.
Where's the part on his card that tells Wall Street it should have sucked it
up and not asked for a bailout?

Isn't that what Occupy Wall Street is about? Wall Street getting a bailout
while average people are told it's unpatriotic and un-American to ask for
help?

~~~
rick888
If you don't have health insurance, many of the big companies have plans that
aren't that expensive. Your deductible will be a couple thousand (which isn't
that much compared to having no insurance) and it will only cost you $80 or
$90 per month. This is the cost of many cell-phone plans.

"He appears to have no empathy for people who lost everything by doing the
safe thing: buying a house, working a job, and living the dream."

How is buying a house the safe thing? A house is an investment and there is
risk associated with all investments. If you aren't willing to take those
risks, you shouldn't buy a house. Renting is still a viable option.

"Wall Street getting a bailout while average people are told it's unpatriotic
and un-American to ask for help"

So two wrongs make a right? By wanting help you are just legitimizing the
bailouts.

~~~
terrywilcox
How is buying a house and working a job a safe thing?

I'm Canadian. We Canadians grow up extremely aware of our behemoth neighbour.
We watch your TV, your news, your movies. Your culture permeates our culture.

And your culture celebrates home ownership and working a job as the American
dream. From Leave it to Beaver to Desperate Housewives and Weeds, your culture
(and ours) is all about having a job and owning a home. It's part of the
American dream.

How many people pursuing that dream lost their job and their homes? If you're
unemployed and homeless through no fault of your own, how do you feel when you
see bankers, who are at fault, getting bailed out by the government?

The Occupy Wall Street movement is about pointing out how unfair it is to
bailout the rich without doing a thing for the middle class.

As for health insurance, does the author sound like he has a few extra
thousand dollars kicking around to pay the deductible?

------
johnny22
for somebody who went to college, he sure does have a simplistic outlook on
the problem :)

~~~
hammock
I think it's a girl. Girl handwriting, girl hands, floral wall art in the
background.

~~~
hammock
Why the downvotes?

------
Hitchhiker
Touché. This guy's going places. Somebody please get him to the White House.

------
jroseattle
Why is this on hacker news?

------
efalcao
His claims barely put him in the upper quartile. Being debt free is not a 1%
thing....sorry pal.

In 2005, making 250k a year doesn't even put you in the top 1% of household
incomes in the US.

